# Peja to miss minimum two weeks



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New Orleans Hornets starting small forward Peja Stojakovic will be sidelined for a minimum two weeks with a lower abdominal strain, the team announced Wednesday morning.
> 
> Stojakovic suffered the injury in the third quarter of Monday's 135-131 victory against the Golden State Warriors. The Hornets play at Oklahoma City tonight and Julian Wright will start in place of Stojakovic, team spokesman Dennis Rogers said.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/new_orleans_hornets_peja_stoja.html

That's too bad because he hadn't missed any games this season due to injury and now this.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

The less games the team wins at this point, the better their draft lottery chances get. I wish more people could miss some time.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jujus back in the mix!!! hah at this point i've essentially dismissed any belief he could be a legit contributer on a contender, such a shame that he has the tools but absolutely no mental capacity.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Peja looked great for a couple of weeks...then he was back to himself.


----------

